# Hi from Bedford PA



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

welcome- always good to hear about younger beekeepers getting a start


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Ibeetom (Feb 19, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees! Like wvbeeguy said, it's always good to hear from the younger bee keepers.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

welcome just got back from snowboarding at blue knob state park in bedford county very nice looking bee area


----------

